# Food Safety News Wed 12/4/2019



## daveomak.fs (Dec 4, 2019)

Food Safety News
Wed 12/4/2019 4:02 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* CFIA cancels licenses for slaughter businesses responsible for recalls*
By News Desk on Dec 04, 2019 12:05 am The Canadian Food Inspection Agency has cancelled three Safe Food for Canadian licenses following “a thorough and comprehensive review” related to an E. coli investigation. The decision was made after the agency (CFIA) identified during a food safety investigation that it had received false or misleading information from certain license holders concerning E. coli lab...  Continue Reading



* Plants and plant products exported to EU countries must soon carry phytosanitary certificates*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 04, 2019 12:04 am Phytosanitary certificates will have to accompany most plants and plant products — including some foods — entering the European Union (EU) counties beginning Dec. 14. The new EU rules mean expanded inspections for U.S. plant products. Before plants and other raw and minimally processed plant products can enter EU member states, or Switzerland or Montenegro,...  Continue Reading


* Hungarian authorities did not improve controls after Listeria outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 04, 2019 12:03 am Authorities in Hungary have not acted to strengthen the system of official controls for food businesses despite a deadly multi-country Listeria outbreak, according to DG Sante in Europe. The agency, which is responsible for the European Commission’s policy on food safety and health, found the system is not sufficient to verify food of non-animal origin...  Continue Reading



* Loblaw recalls President’s Choice coleslaw after government testing*
By Coral Beach on Dec 04, 2019 12:00 am Loblaw Companies Ltd. is recalling its President’s Choice brand coleslaw because of possible Salmonella contamination, according to the Canadian Food Inspection Agency. “Consumers should not consume the recalled product described below,” according to the agency’s recall notice. “This recall was triggered by Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) test results.” The company reported distributing the implicated...  Continue Reading


* Patient count continues to increase in outbreak linked to fresh blackberries*
By Coral Beach on Dec 03, 2019 09:13 pm Two more people are confirmed infected and a sixth state is involved in a hepatitis A outbreak associated with fresh blackberries that were sold in September. More than half of the victims have required hospitalization. Although the blackberries were sold fresh from Sept. 9-30 at Fresh Thyme Farmers Market grocery stores, infections continue to be...  Continue Reading


* Waxberry recall due to undeclared sulfites and cyclamates*
By News Desk on Dec 03, 2019 08:45 pm Syosset, NY-based company Lin’s Waha Int’l Corp. is recalling it’s 8.11-ounce (230G) packages of Suantianyangmei Waxberry and Bingtangyangmei Waxberry because they contain undeclared sulfites and cyclamates. The products were distributed to retail stores nationwide. Waxberries grow on evergreen trees in some parts of the world and can be served fresh, dried, or cooked. They have...  Continue Reading



* Sushi recall in 31 states; sent to Trader Joe’s, 7-Eleven, others*
By News Desk on Dec 03, 2019 12:51 pm Fuji Food Products Inc. has initiated a recall of ready to eat sushi, salads and spring rolls due to potential contamination with Listeria monocytogenes. The products have dates through Dec. 6 and were sold to retailers and distributors along the East Coast and Upper Midwest. The recall is in response to a notification from the...  Continue Reading


----------

